# Using my smartphone for a RTW trip



## Threshers_Flail (Jul 23, 2013)

Evening. I'm off travelling for a year in a few weeks and I'm looking to use my Samsung S2 whilst away. Originally I was just planning on using an old school brick phone but I'm liking the idea of having the S2 to access my banking apps and stuff like skype whilst away. 

I'm paying up the small amount left on my contract shortly, I'm just wondering whether I could use my phone with a local sim card? Or would it need unlocking of some kind? 

Cheers.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 23, 2013)

It may already be unlocked. I know my wife's S2 was (on O2).

If I was going travelling I'd still have a brick phone for backup (battery lasts longer on a basic nokia from my experience). Also if you're planning on buying local PAYG Sim cards - just be mindful of the data allowances etc which I find are pretty paltry offerings in many countries.

In the US, T-Mobile and AT&T are the best PAYG for a UK galaxy S2 as the 3G will work on their frequencies. Any other network you'll only get GSM 2G speeds. Not sure about other countries. Plan ahead and you'll save money/time.


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 23, 2013)

There are apps that let you download countries maps whilst on wifi, then use them offline. Mapswithme is OK.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jul 23, 2013)

Cheers for the replies. I've got a brick anyway's so may as well take that with me, with data I'll only use that when accessing my banking stuff (not gonna do that on wifi) so not overly concerned about the cost there. I just think it'll be a bit of a godsend having instant access to my bank accounts without having to use a shared PC along with having free calls home with skype.


----------



## Supine (Jul 25, 2013)

Dont take a phone. Being without one is a liberating experience


----------



## gabi (Jul 25, 2013)

I travel loads, usually just on an iPod (altho recently gone to ipad ). There's wifi everyfuckingwhere these days. Seriously, even in small cities in the middle of South America etc. you won't need a standard phone per se.


----------

